# FS one of the coolest Muscle Bikes Made! Chopper King CAT!



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Jul 13, 2018)

Super nice condition! Look at that seat! Uncleaned, never detailed! Wrong rear tire but those are not hard to find. Missing the guard. $950 OBO


----------



## krateman (Aug 10, 2018)

These were from the late '70's. There were 3 different ones. Another one, if I remember correctly, was the Desert Cat.


----------



## fiveofsevin (Sep 1, 2018)

krateman said:


> These were from the late '70's. There were 3 different ones. Another one, if I remember correctly, was the Desert Cat.



Sears sold a red one ( just posted pix of mine). 
Wards sold a purple one.
J.c. penny sold a green one.
Don't know who sold the desert cat or this one.


----------

